# justbarred from another site



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

just got barred from another site for siting the katrina murders by police as one reasons for not trusting cops to do any good for people in an emergecy. they called me a "cop basher" i told the members that i typed "did the cops do bad things during katrina" in the bing browser and got over 3 million hits. i read the ones from the major publishers like abc news and new york times and found out, why yes they did! well apparently now im barred for 30 days i didnt realize big strong men in law enforcemant are so sensitive and that telling my opinion would hurt their delicate sensibilities. im a infantry vet from the 70's and 80's and generally just call a spade a spade. we were men back then and strong and didnt get hurt feelings from the truth when i was growing up. can we post our personal opinions about convicted murders who happen to be ex leos? or should i just be a wimp and keep my mouth shut? feedback would be greatly appreciated and yes im a terrible speller and typist thank folks


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Cops, national guard soldiers from other states as well as Black Water. Katrina was an impromptu laboratory.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Well friend, you can't go into a hornets nest and shake it without getting stung. lol Maybe a forum full of cops isn't the best place to be bashing cops. How long were you on the site?

Welcome to the forum we don't bite, most of us!


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Welcome aboard. There are some sites out there that have strict "no political posts" rules. How they claim to be prepper related and yet bury their head in the political sand is beyond me.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Hey OldMurph58,

Welcome to the forum. 

My take is that ALL PEOPLE are inherently bad so that includes LEO's, Government, Preachers, Teachers, Business People, Soccer Moms, everyone. It is Self Respect, Morality, Discipline etc that make people act in good ways instead of bad. But I have no doubt that horrible things happen during crises'.

It is a fact that many people took advantage of the aftermath of Katrina. The stories about Law Enforcement committing crimes against the people and the Constitution are well documented, but then again the politicians have been shredding our Constitution for years. The same atrocities occurred in Boston after the marathon bombings. 

I believe that in a crisis, the bad people take the opportunity to prey upon the weak, the stupid, and the naive. So for the most part I choose not to be weak or naive. However, sometimes I am a pro at being stupid! :razz: 


God Save this Great Republic!


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

thanks for the welcomes and support i was tring to find out if when the stuff hits the fan what will happen it doesnt look too good if new oreans is the status quo for the rest of the country i might need to dig a foxhole


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

didnt know about mercs from blackwater bein there too thanks denton


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

oldmurph58 said:


> thanks for the welcomes and support i was tring to find out if when the stuff hits the fan what will happen it doesnt look too good if new oreans is the status quo for the rest of the country i might need to dig a foxhole


Some of the most industrious looters were cops, it is sad that truth is such a despised commodity these days.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

oldmurph58 said:


> thanks for the welcomes and support i was tring to find out if when the stuff hits the fan what will happen it doesnt look too good if new oreans is the status quo for the rest of the country i might need to dig a foxhole


Murph,

I tend to over analyze stuff but I believe in God. However, Statistics and Probability rank up there pretty high. For example, Mish pointed out if you shake the hornets nest you might get stung. So, if you are in downtown Detroit, Chicago, or Harlem and yell "Buck OFama", then the probability of an ass kicking goes up.

On the other hand if you are on my property and yell the same thing, no one will probably hear you and if they do the reply will be something like, "Hell Yeah" or "Go get 'em Slippy". My point is that I hope to be away from all the bad shit when it encounters the blades of the fan. As they say, "opinions are like assholes, everyone has one". Well PLANS are NOT like assholes, so I believe that everyone needs more than 1!

Go Get 'Em Murph and don't let the bastards get you down.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Katrina was a nasty situation though. 

My take:
Cops are people too. While yes they are held (or supposed to be) to a higher standard, they are still humans. When FEMA was trying to resupply everyone, the resources were still scarce due to the sheer volume of people in the area. Now when the families of the cops were starving and running low on resources, the instinct kicks in to save your family and "you do what you gotta do". The down-side is of course the Press. They will high light a cop all day long if they're caught doing something "frowned upon" or illegal because it adds to the "pandemonium" of the situation. Press eats that shit up. And unfortunately, it leaves a very sour taste in the public because the cops are supposed to be the ones restoring order. This whole thing was a black eye for everyone involved. What was the lesson though? If people would have PREPARRED PROPERLY, most of these issues would not have existed. Of course there would have been the die hard few that refused to prep; thinking that God wouldn't let anything bad happen to them. But the reality of the situation is that prepping should be a responsibilty of everyone. If you can't take care of your family when SHTF (or Katrina)...then you have failed. Plain and simple!


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Smokin04 said:


> Katrina was a nasty situation though.
> 
> My take:
> Cops are people too. While yes they are held (or supposed to be) to a higher standard, they are still humans. When FEMA was trying to resupply everyone, the resources were still scarce due to the sheer volume of people in the area. Now when the families of the cops were starving and running low on resources, the instinct kicks in to save your family and "you do what you gotta do". The down-side is of course the Press. They will high light a cop all day long if they're caught doing something "frowned upon" or illegal because it adds to the "pandemonium" of the situation. Press eats that shit up. And unfortunately, it leaves a very sour taste in the public because the cops are supposed to be the ones restoring order. This whole thing was a black eye for everyone involved. What was the lesson though? If people would have PREPARRED PROPERLY, most of these issues would not have existed. Of course there would have been the die hard few that refused to prep; thinking that God wouldn't let anything bad happen to them. But the reality of the situation is that prepping should be a responsibilty of everyone. If you can't take care of your family when SHTF (or Katrina)...then you have failed. Plain and simple!


Yup, most people think cops are a different breed or something. Just like you said, they are human and will do whatever it takes to take care of their families and friends. Don't think for a minute that if their families were out of food that they would not do what they have to to get them fed.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Welcome from Florida, murph, and thank you for serving our country.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

What was the site you got banned from?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Truth scares a lot of people. LEO like to think they are doing what is right and good. That is how the sleep at night.
In the real world LEO do what they are told. In many cases it is a crime to see how they act. Get use to it,it is going to get worst.
LE serves the political agenda now not the citizen.
Katrina we were there not because of the storm but once it hit we did get involved. The truth if ever told will be years from now.


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

Arizona Infidel said:


> What was the site you got banned from?


survivalboards.com


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

got thinkin now that you guys are talkin to me the cops and mobs aint all that much as fighters,just a thought. the army they pretty will follow the rules of engagment but blackwater these guys are pro's, not unbeatable, but darn good. anyone belong to a group just in case? one older guy and his wife might be in a tight spot.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Have a plan, a backup plan and a reserve plan and be ready and willing to edit as you go. 

Never wait for them to get to your door - pick them off while they're going from house to house down the street. Hit the person in command first and each one who assumes command after.
Without command there is no control.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Welcome aboard Murph, . . . thanks for your service, . . . and don't worry too much about the future, . . . plan, prep, get ready, . . . but put the worry warts all in a coffee can and toss them off the next bridge you go over.

Just don't let one of them 3 letter alphabet outfits see you toss it, . . . probably haul ya in for somethin or another.

I try at least once a week to do a "prep" that looks like it may be beneficial down the road, . . . sometimes I share it with someone else, what I'm doing, . . . but most of the time it is just something that I do, and if I need it later, it's there, . . . if not, . . . it makes me feel better that I got it.

Got me a single point sling last week just as an example, . . . hope I never have to go off patroling again, . . . if I do, . . . it'll go with me.

Main two things, . . . don't get your britches in a wad over this screwball world, . . . and like the song said "Put your hand in the hand of the Man Who stilled the water".

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

They will not come for us marching down the street.
They will little at a time take our rights in exchange for being safe. many will march to slavery
They will Demonize groups with in our society the church ,NRA Veterans ect making them the enemy.
They will use the schools to wipe out the teaching in the home .
The will use the work force Unions ,what to keep your stuff you better go a long.
Then when the time is right they will create public disturbances of great violence . The results of witch will be used as a excuse to take action against the remaining hold outs. By then it will be to late to fight back.
How do we know this? It has been done over and over .
Your own family will turn you in, your children and grandchildren are being taught this everyday in public schools.


----------



## midtnfamilyguy (Nov 17, 2012)

Welcome from an active duty LEO.I am starting my 29th year and am proud of my profession. I try my best and pray that I will keep to the faith and do good at all times and try to treat all fairly and with respect. Yes, we as LEO's get pissed off when we get lumped in the big barrel of apples and because of some bad ones, everybody just assumes all are bad. I imagine a great deal of Vietnam Veterans felt the same when they were called baby killers and so forth. My uncle was a door gunner in Vietnam for USMC and father-in law was Army. But when those idiots in New Orleans acted like the thugs they were supposed to be guarding against, I hold no ill will for calling them what they are, jack booted thugs. And by the way New Orleans PD was so corrupt before Katrina it was nearly taken over by the feds. 

The media does a great job in calling out the bad ones but does little in showing what the good cops do for others. As others have posted LEO's are still human and sometimes they like others make mistakes. Yes. we should be held to a higher standard and should live up to it, because we choose it. But I have noticed that there are more people it seems in the larger departments that shouldn't be wearing a badge than in smaller ones.( think it has something to do with lax recruitment requirements and having to hire certain type of people whether they are qualified or not, and no I am not racist. I just believe the best for the job should be hired regardless of color,sex, nationality or whatever).

If the SHTF happens I would like to have some LEO's that are like minded along with others from society around me. Diversity keeps things more well rounded.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

oldmurph58 said:


> survivalboards.com


Some of us may already be members there. We should ALL go there, register and complain about lack of free speech permitted on that site. I have been on other forums where it was heavily frowned upon to say even the slightest derogatory thing about LEO's. Probably should contact their sponsors and let them know why you won't buy from them also. Hit them in the pocketbook! jmo. Crap like this ticks me off no end. Is it not a "public" forum? I can understand censoring profanity, but feel they stepped over the line. Do they not have an "ignore" button?


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

PaulS said:


> Have a plan, a backup plan and a reserve plan and be ready and willing to edit as you go.
> 
> Never wait for them to get to your door - pick them off while they're going from house to house down the street. Hit the person in command first and each one who assumes command after.
> Without command there is no control.


Radio man,machine gunner and then officer..LOL Look for the high value targets as they appear next sniper,swat and so on.. A lot of people go for the officer first but I was always taught to take out the guy that's goin to call for reenforcements first. Then the guy that is goin to lay down the most fire,then the officer. It would be best if you had 2-3 guys that could take the shot simultaneously. If you are prepared and have a good crew with you. There is no reason you can't. This is why I think EVERYONE should have a bolt action or even AR with a bull barrel .308. Or whichever 30 cal you choose.. And practice out to 400-600 yds and farther. Just in case. Sure, most will be taking shots that is not as far. Wouldn't it be nice to have the experience to take a longer shot if necessary? I always hear people say (even on here) that there is no need to worry about shots over 3-400 yds. I just don't understand that line of thought. Maybe is is a lack of experience or something. Sometimes you have to leave your comfort zone and try new shit..

You hear "Most shots are under 200 yards". I agree with that. But I am not going to limit myself. It never ceases to amaze me how stubborn and stuck intheir ways people are. Even members on here. You see it every day..


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The range I use is limited to 600 yards but I can do OK at that range. I suppose I could extend it to 800 without much difficulty. 

I have two guns that can shoot under 5 inch five shot groups at 600 yards. That equates to a head shot. 30 caliber and 35 caliber are fast enough that the helmets won't stop them.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

The thought process of short range stems from peoples visual acuity. You (or I even) would have issues positively identifying a target beyond 100 meters. Beyond that range you can make out targets...but not really their intent. Meaning you can't tell if they'll be hostile at 400 yards. At least thats why I think that folks prefer ranges like that. I feel comfortable with iron sights out to about 300 meters. Beyond that...I don't think I'd be engaging.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

At 400 yards they are trespassing - they are targets in a SHTF situation.

With a 12 power scope I can see a bit farther than I am "comfortable" with iron sights. I can see my sights and the target out to about 50 yards but I use the scopes to make up for my old eyes.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Smokin04 said:


> The thought process of short range stems from peoples visual acuity. You (or I even) would have issues positively identifying a target beyond 100 meters. Beyond that range you can make out targets...but not really their intent. Meaning you can't tell if they'll be hostile at 400 yards. At least thats why I think that folks prefer ranges like that. I feel comfortable with iron sights out to about 300 meters. Beyond that...I don't think I'd be engaging.


True, that's where glass comes into the picture..


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> Some of us may already be members there. We should ALL go there, register and complain about lack of free speech permitted on that site. I have been on other forums where it was heavily frowned upon to say even the slightest derogatory thing about LEO's. Probably should contact their sponsors and let them know why you won't buy from them also. Hit them in the pocketbook! jmo. Crap like this ticks me off no end. Is it not a "public" forum? I can understand censoring profanity, but feel they stepped over the line. Do they not have an "ignore" button?


i have been a member over at SB for a number of years. Like every other forum it is privately owned. The owner has posted rules, just like this site has posted rules.
We all agree to follow the rules when we register, remember the little box you had to check when you signed up saying you had read and would abide by the rules?
SB rules are very clear about bashing LEO's or military members, past or present.
SB is Kev's house, he can set the rules. If you don't like it, don't go into Kev's house.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> i have been a member over at SB for a number of years. Like every other forum it is privately owned. The owner has posted rules, just like this site has posted rules.
> We all agree to follow the rules when we register, remember the little box you had to check when you signed up saying you had read and would abide by the rules?
> SB rules are very clear about bashing LEO's or military members, past or present.
> SB is Kev's house, he can set the rules. If you don't like it, don't go into Kev's house.


I stand corrected. Thanks.


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

PrepConsultant said:


> Yup, most people think cops are a different breed or something. Just like you said, they are human and will do whatever it takes to take care of their families and friends. Don't think for a minute that if their families were out of food that they would not do what they have to to get them fed.


 well i agree if they are protecting their familys anything goes and looting after a storm to eat or get a big screen tv ok the stores are insured it was the video of the police ripping bars off of homes and stacking up with m-16s that was not rescueing or trying to help people as they claimed. it looked just like the armed home invasions they give guys life for. also the murders on the bridge of un armed dps(displaced persons)well im not a lawyer or judge but i am pretty sure thats against the rules too, i mean the cops knew, its a storm, helps commin, real slow, but its comming. so they must be just stupid couse there will be a reckonning. now if they had brains and blew a bank vault well its insured good luck to them .hope i dont sound like a nut but they knew it wasnt the end of the world. it was a stormand the video of the attack on the rich gated commmunity that was going to defend itself? dudes, lawyers live there, your doomed. and the contempt of court not returning the guns until the nra asked the court to hold the city in contempt? well they complied only when they thought the feds would turn off the money spigot. it just doesnt inspire my faith in cops or politians


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> i have been a member over at SB for a number of years. Like every other forum it is privately owned. The owner has posted rules, just like this site has posted rules.
> We all agree to follow the rules when we register, remember the little box you had to check when you signed up saying you had read and would abide by the rules?
> SB rules are very clear about bashing LEO's or military members, past or present.
> SB is Kev's house, he can set the rules. If you don't like it, don't go into Kev's house.


 googled cop site 59,000,000 sites seems maybe kev should change the name of his site and join them personaly i think kev is a sensitve man and sits down to pee but hes your freind good


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

oldmurph58 said:


> googled cop site 59,000,000 sites seems kev should change the name of his site and join them personaly i think kev is a sensitve man and sits down to pee but hes your freind good


RPD is right. That's why I asked you the name of the forum. I don't plan on going there.


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

Arizona Infidel said:


> RPD is right. That's why I asked you the name of the forum. I don't plan on going there.


 infidel im lovin this site! liked the members at the other site as well. this site reminds me of my 2 local clubs nam vets of cape cod and the dav. good people lookin to help each other out and maybe share some laughs & info i think, and im not sure but kev's husband would probably sleep better if he got out of undercover work thats why i suggest he join the cop site. and as for the leos IF they did their jobs there would'nt be all the faux pas to talk about.im not preaching takeing the law into our own hands or any form of inserection just when things are just plain wrong i got a big mouth up here they call it an irish temper thanks dudes for the support


----------



## kscmac (Feb 10, 2014)

They don't want to hear as things are/were they want them only as they exist in their minds! They do not want the truth and just will/have bury their heads into the sand.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Like you, I prefer not to go to sites that are too sensitive. I TRY not to insult but I am usually pretty calm. I don't want to have to watch everything I say just to keep from gettin in "trouble". We are adults and should be able to act that way. I have been there before and I left after a few months. Seems anytime you say something people don't agree with, they want to jump on you. Too me, it seemed like a lot of kids on there that think they learned something in college and know everything about everything. There are also some awesome members on there and I still keep in contact with several of them. It just wasn't worth it to me even though there was a ton of useful information.


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

PrepConsultant said:


> Like you, I prefer not to go to sites that are too sensitive. I TRY not to insult but I am usually pretty calm. I don't want to have to watch everything I say just to keep from gettin in "trouble". We are adults and should be able to act that way. I have been there before and I left after a few months. Seems anytime you say something people don't agree with, they want to jump on you. Too me, it seemed like a lot of kids on there that think they learned something in college and know everything about everything. There are also some awesome members on there and I still keep in contact with several of them. It just wasn't worth it to me even though there was a ton of useful information.


 i dont know about you but i find the older i get the less i know i dont think im demented yet just its easier to be a know it all when your a kid


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

oldmurph58 said:


> i dont know about you but i find the older i get the less i know i dont think im demented yet just its easier to be a know it all when your a kid


"When I was a boy of 14, my father was so ignorant I could hardly stand to have the old man around. But when I got to be 21, I was astonished at how much the old man had learned in seven years." 
-- Mark Twain


----------

